# Festplatten Test Programm



## oxoViperoxo (26. Dezember 2008)

Suche nen Programm mit dem ich die Festplatte auf aussetzer etc. testen kann.
Kennt einer nen gutes ?
Danke euch


----------



## darkKO (26. Dezember 2008)

Bitte schön...

ComputerBase - HD Tune Download


----------



## Philster91 (26. Dezember 2008)

SpeedFan kann die SMART-Werte auch auslesen.


----------

